
SlickMap CSS — A Visual Sitemapping Tool for Web Developers - luccastera
http://astuteo.com/slickmap/
======
mshafrir
How about an XSL to generate this view from your sitemap.xml?

------
csomar
The next step will be in creating a PHP script that auto generate this map by
parsing the site pages. It would be great.

